# Peppino D'Agostino live in Ottawa !!



## BR183 (Apr 20, 2006)

Peppino is playing in Ottawa on Sunday, June 3rd at 7:00 PM. An awesome fingerstyle player. I have seen him once before and he put on a great show!! He is playing at Humphrey's on Bank street. For tickets you should call Metro Music and ask for Dan. Tickets are $15.00, with limited seating. This show is sponsored by Metro Music and Seagull Guitars.


----------

